# prelabor in ff Nubian??? help



## shaynagc (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi all, 
I am new to bbh and also newish to goats. My Nubian doe is nearing her due date. ( I am not sure her exact due date, I did watch her get bred and wrote it on my digital calendar in my phone and some how it deleted ALL of my information entered so now I have an idea but can't be sure) anyways. I believe she is due any day now. 

So... Sunday night I noticed her acting off, not eating, sort of this panicked deer in the headlight looks so I put her in a stall with clean bedding ECT. And watched her from 10:00 pm to 2:00 am. The whole time she would paw the ground, stare off, curl her lips, look back at her stomach while licking the air, get up down up down ECT.  But no hard labor just what seemed to be mild contractions every so often. .. Monday and Tuesday she went back to normal eating, but still seems to have these small contractions every so often which makes her look back at her sides and lick the air... Now today she was pawing again but not constantly, laying down getting up grunting softly, curling her lips a bit..

She has a small udder, Not tight or full, no goop just clear discharge. I have noticed her vulva has gone from brown/closed on Sunday to pink and more open today (Wednesday)

She is freaking me out lol! I was expecting her to be more by the book (12 hours of "signs" then pushing) someone make me feel better that this is normal. Has this happened to anyone else's doe?????


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 8, 2017)

Classic Doe Code 

@Goat Whisperer @babsbag @frustratedearthmother


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 8, 2017)

She is going by the book, she just read a different book than you did  

Seriously, yes it's normal.  If you see her water break and she's still in labor with nothing to show for an hour or two, that's one situation to worry.  @luvmypets tagged some goat people, @OneFineAcre and @Southern by choice are a couple others, they have lots of experience with pregnant goats.

By the way, welcome to Backyard Herds - if you have any pictures of your goat(s) we'd love to see them!


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 8, 2017)

Lol I've been reading about the "doe code recently"


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 8, 2017)

shaynagc said:


> Lol I've been reading about the "doe code recently"


I honestly think "doe" code can relate to any animal that is expecting.. They just like to keep on on the edge of our seats until the babes are here.
There is a great video on youtube of the doe code


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 8, 2017)

Thank you  I have two more questions. 

How soon after your does belly drops doe she kid usually??

How soon after her vulva relaxes and turns pink does she kid??

Also, she is stretching like a cat and rubbing her sides on the walls of kidding pen


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 8, 2017)

How long have your goats shown signs of kidding before labor actually started??


----------



## Sunny Searle (Feb 8, 2017)

I have two goats that have kidded in the past week. Lickaroo showed signs for a couple of weeks. Sunken sides, lots of fluids, really soft ligaments, getting up and down a lot, contractions, etc. Lucy on the other hand ( she delivered a few hours ago) was more of a surprise. She did look at her belly weirdly for a day or two and this afternoon I noticed that her bag was much larger. I checked her ligaments at noon and they were still fairly hard. Checked her at 7:45 and she looked normal. My husband came home at 8:30 and checked her and she had two mostly dry buckling on the ground, she went fast! So basically goats are here to drive us crazy and keep us on our toes. Good luck!


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 9, 2017)

Oh man I hope Abby doesn't last another week and a half!! My other two does are due in early march and hopefully go quickly like your doe Lucy!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 9, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. Congrats on your some day to arrive new goat kid(s)... All above pretty much explained how it works... Pick the nicest weather, when you can be there to assist and you'll be sure that's NOT when the event will occur... Pick a wicked cold night with blowing snow/rain/sleet (take your pick - Not sure where you're located), and you have to be out of town for a convention... THAT'S when she'll deliver. Watch what she does this time and how she progresses... That way you'll pretty much know what to expect the next time. Hope you'll share some pics. Make yourself at home and browse around. If you have questions, just post them. We have a great group of active goat folks.


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 9, 2017)

I will be sure to update you all with pictures as soon as she has those babies! I checked on her a little bit ago, no change in udder or discharge but acting about the same and grinding her teeth


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 9, 2017)

One of the best indications is the tail ligaments. You should check her ligs as they must release in order to deliver. Typically, when the ligs "disappear" you're within 12-48 hours. Some have had ligs go, then come back multiple times as well, but I don't think that's the norm. Some have said the ligs were gone in excess of a week before kidding... That's not normal either from what I understand. There are many youtube videos.  




   <---checking for ligs video
https://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html    <---Prenatal Care, Preparation for Kidding, & Signs Labor


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 9, 2017)

I have been trying to learn to check her ligaments but can't really tell what I'm feeling ??


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 9, 2017)

I have to run some errands tomorrow and have a birthday to go to Saturday so I'm sure she will hold out til after I'm gone lol, she has me going crazy.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 9, 2017)

I have had about 90 goat births here over a 7 year span and I have never checked for the ligs. I hear quite often that they are gone and then back the next day or still firm and they kid in the next few hours.  But then again I usually know the date so really no reason to.


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## shaynagc (Feb 9, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I have had about 90 goat births here over a 7 year span and I have never checked for the ligs. I hear quite often that they are gone and then back the next day or still firm and they kid in the next few hours.  But then again I usually know the date so really no reason to.


What do you look for when it comes to your does?


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 9, 2017)

Update ' this morning I tried to feel for ligs again it seems soft and I can't find anything lol, she's not really interested in her feed, pawing away, acting the same softly grunting. No udder change. I have to run some errands so well see when I get back.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Usually standing off on their own is my first clue. Some will start calling to me every time they see me.  They will sometimes talk to their belly. Udders sometimes change and sometimes don't so that has never been a good indicator for me. The nesting is usually a pretty good indicator that they are serious. The experienced ones don't miss a beat when it comes to food.  And of course the amber discharge is obvious. 

Good luck and hope it all goes well.  Without looking back at your first post... is this your first time too?


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes this is my first time too! Have you had them give birth without a swollen udder?


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 9, 2017)

She's been nesting periodically going on 4 days now, grinding her teeth and curling her lips out while looking back at her sides... The only real change I'm seeing since Sunday is her vulva slowly turning more pink and less wrinkly. Before Sunday she was acting normal..


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 9, 2017)

Often, when the kids are repositioning for delivery, you will see these actions she is displaying.   Won't be as long as it has been, just hang in there.   Fortunately, the majority of goats will kid without assistance or issues.


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 9, 2017)

That's what I've been thinking, that the kids aren't in the right position yet, she rubs her sides on the walls quite I bit...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 9, 2017)

Mine just have their kids when they are supposed to.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 9, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Mine just have their kids when they are supposed to.



Mine just have them when they WANT to. 

Yes, I have had the udder look pretty small, especially on first timers, but it usually gets bigger right before kidding.  One thing about goats...they never go by the book or do it the same as their herd mates.


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 9, 2017)

Well tonight she's still the same, no babies yet. Every time I check on her she's laying down grinding her teeth, curling her lips out and look back at ger sides. I know grinding teeth is a sign of pain so it just sucks watching her like this for so long... No amber discharge yet and she's not pushing at all but I do see that she's having small contractions every so often, her sides will tighten and loosen then stop again.


----------



## nstone630 (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## shaynagc (Feb 10, 2017)

This morning she is nesting ..AGAIN!.. Arg... This goat is going to drive me batty.


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 10, 2017)

She's also making theses noises that kinda sound like she's humming..???


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 10, 2017)

Maybe if you go out and hum in harmony it will help "sing" those kids out? Just a thought!  Hope it happens soon for you.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 10, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> "sing" those kids out?



My daddy would say "Get a pencil - and draw 'em out"


----------



## babsbag (Feb 10, 2017)

I guess she wants her 'nest'  to be just perfect. I guess mine just aren't that much of a homemaker.


----------



## nstone630 (Feb 10, 2017)

Mine nested for weeks!! Sounds like the humming is something others have mentioned....like talking to her babies.


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 10, 2017)

I 





nstone630 said:


> Mine nested for weeks!! Sounds like the humming is something others have mentioned....like talking to her babies.


Was just going to ask if anyone else's does nested for this long lol.. How long have yours nested 1, 2, 3 weeks??


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 12, 2017)

Just wanted to update everyone: Still no babies. I really can't believe she has acted this way for a week now... I don't know if I should start to worry or not...maybe I was estimating her due date wrong .. Idk.. Her udder seems slightly larger but still not firm or full. Her vulva has been pink and puffy for the last week. Still pawing, yawning, seeming uncomfortable, rubbing her sides on the walls. Little to no discharge, talking to her sides/babies, .. She doesn't seem to be in distress, but I can't help but think something is wrong


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 12, 2017)

Not sure if it means anything but when she pees she holds the squatting position for another 10-15 secs after she is done..


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 12, 2017)

She will push them out when she is ready.   I know it's hard to watch & wait BUT -- that's how it is.    As to a problem -- if she is down & pushing, THAT would be when you would normally have any problem, if there is one.   Until then, she is not comfortable and I can relate!!!  Last 4 days of my own pregnancy I wasn't either!!!!  Add to this the fact that this is the first time she has been through this process.

Also, when she is in full labor and pushing, you will see the kid go in & out at first, as it progresses thru the birth canal while she is contracting and pushing, that slick bag of kid will move with a push & a suction...don't panic, so long as it's progressing and she's pushing.   Mother Nature does wonderful work, 99% of the time.  I have had them pop out triplets in 15 minutes and twins that have taken 30.   So,  be aware that each has different progression.  Most often you will see the head & two little feet -- the feet may not be together, maybe couple inches back from one another, often the tongue is hanging out of it's mouth.   I have had a couple breach, all went well.....back feet or just a tail....best in this case if you have feet first BUT unless it is a HUGE kid, they normally push them on out fine.  

Nesting, yes some decide to "pick a spot" a while out.  Others, generally stand off a day or two from the herd.  Depends on how they feel and their hormones act...often how many times they have done this, too.


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 12, 2017)

is this amber discharge??


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 12, 2017)

Unless you are wiping her touché, that isn't much of anything.  Mine will have a string of "goo", generally with stray/hay clinging to it...several inches long.  Plus all over the tail when it gets serious.

Looking a little long & puffed.

You realize after all this agonizing, you will walk out to dry, nursing kids one day......just say "hello & thank you Lord"


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 12, 2017)

No I am not wiping her,this is the first sign of discharge I have seen, is it normal for it to be darker like this when they are not in labor? I am praying that she just pops them out and I can just walk out there and see those cute babies lol


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 12, 2017)

You have GOT to relax a bit! You're gonna have a hemorrhage... Mother nature has been taking care of this for a very long time... Don't "make/expect" a problem... just keep pulling your hair out, then turn and walk back inside the house and have a cupa'  When the time comes, she'll either show you unmistakable signs, or she'll be a devious sneak and the kid(s) will just "materialize" while you're on your coffee break. _Generally_ if there's an issue, it will present and since there IS then an issue, it will continue until it's rectified, so you'll know something is not right (since you're hovering ) At which point you can jump in and help.  it happens soon for you!


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 12, 2017)

Lol 





Latestarter said:


> You have GOT to relax a bit! You're gonna have a hemorrhage... Mother nature has been taking care of this for a very long time... Don't "make/expect" a problem... just keep pulling your hair out, then turn and walk back inside the house and have a cupa'  When the time comes, she'll either show you unmistakable signs, or she'll be a devious sneak and the kid(s) will just "materialize" while you're on your coffee break. _Generally_ if there's an issue, it will present and since there IS then an issue, it will continue until it's rectified, so you'll know something is not right (since you're hovering ) At which point you can jump in and help.  it happens soon for you!


You're making it sound like I'm crazy when in actuality I'm just observing her. I had planned on just being there if she needed me. The problem is I didn't expect her to show signs of labor for a week straight. I am simply asking questions to people who know more than I do. This is her and my first time.. Obviously she nor I know what we are doing lol. I read about a million websites on what to expect and none of them told be to expect a week long ordeal of nesting and discomfort.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 12, 2017)

Was just picking on you... I understand. be prepared for this to go on for another 2-3 weeks as it's entirely possible... justsayin. Referred to as "doe code" all well explained here someplace if you search for it. She won't let her kids escape until you are certifiable...


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm just waiting for @Latestarter 's first goat to go weeks past her initial due date, and see how 'relaxed' he gets


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 13, 2017)

Well, it IS different from hatching birds.   I mean, if the egg doesn't, the hen kicks it out but hen is ok.    With mammals you have birthing issues & you CAN have "mom" issues.     That said, I doubt he will get extremely anxious.  After all, with military and mortgage back ground your whole life is a "just wait" status


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 13, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> I'm just waiting for @Latestarter 's first goat to go weeks past her initial due date, and see how 'relaxed' he gets


X2


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 20, 2017)

So, any kids yet? @shaynagc


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 21, 2017)

So babies yet, she has acted the same for the past 2 weeks and 2 days. I am baffled honestly. I don't know if I got my dates wayy off or if she's over due.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 22, 2017)

She's just _gotta_ have those kids soon!


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 27, 2017)

Soo.. Abby still hasn't gave birth, BUT.. One of my other does who wasn't due for at least another 5 days decided to go early with NO signs of impending labor!!!. Arg.. Anyways. Opal gave birth to a buckling and a doeling, but is headbutting the doeling away. It is 3:00 am here and I've tried to get her to take to the baby for about 5 hours. I ended up putting her with her brother in a small pen in my hay shed. So I can take a nap without worrying her mother will harm her.. I guess I'll be milking and bottle feeding. ( I did get both the kids to nurse several times while I held opal still) anyone else have a ff head-butt her own kid away??


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 27, 2017)

Not a goat, but I had a sheep who only wanted one of her twin lambs a couple years ago.  I penned them both, and let mom nurse them several times a day, as I held her so she'd let her 'unfavorite' nurse.  I went on the theory that 'you either take both, or you're not getting your favorite'.  She accepted the other one a bit more each day, and was ok with them both by the end of the first week.  It was a bit of work, but less than bottlefeeding would have been.  Good luck!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 27, 2017)

I have had it happen too. I have pulled kids and fed, I have held the dam and let the kid feed, and I have had the doe accept the kid after a few days...sometimes. I have also fostered them onto other does.  It's good that you got the colostrum in them.


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 28, 2017)

Update: 
Abby gave birth to a beautiful (large) doeling .. For anyone else this might help. Abby gave prelabor signs for almost exactly 3 weeks. She pawned, yawned, stretched, ground her teeth, grunted, talked to her belly, even seemed to have light contractions. Her udder got only slightly more full over those 3 weeks, she never had any mucus/goop come out, she was dry back there when I checked her at about 5 pm last night. But she was standing still, eyes closed and I could just tell she was in labor finally. I check her again at 6:30 pm and she was pushing! She pushed for til about 7:30 then I decided she needed some help. I moved her leg to and saw one little hoof, so I pulled slightly with her contractions then out came the other hoof. I had to pull slightly with her contractions for about 5 mins, she had a really hard time getting the babies head out. But the baby is doing great and so is Abby. . My guess is she was about 7-10 days late! 
Funny enough all 3 of my does gave birth within 24 hours!!!. Abby being late and the other girls about 7 days early!! 
There are 4 doeling and 1 buckling all doing great. But I am bottle feeding one set of twins as my other goat opal rejected them and wanted nothing to do with them (she was also a ff) she was headbutting them away very hard and I was afraid she would hurt them. Thank you all for your help. I am learning a lot as I go


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 28, 2017)

Abby's doeling


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 28, 2017)

Poppy's doeling


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 28, 2017)

Abby's backside 1 hour before birth


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 28, 2017)

Congrats!  They are so cute!!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 28, 2017)

So cute!!


----------



## shaynagc (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 28, 2017)

Beautiful kids!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 1, 2017)

Congrats! what a great doe to buck ratio!


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm a little late, but congrats! They are super cute.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 7, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 11, 2017)

Sooo cute!!! I'm so much more anxious now!  Congrats!


----------

